

Job Listings at Hacker Monthly - bearwithclaws
http://hackermonthly.posterous.com/job-listings-at-hacker-monthly

======
mdolon
I'm not sure how likely this is but it would be very interesting to read about
the profitability of Hacker Monthly and how much time/effort has been spent on
it so far. Is this something that may eventually turn into a full time gig for
you?

------
petercooper
Considering how well it came out and how good the reception was here, it
strikes me as a shame that fewer than 400 print copies have been sold (it
comes out really good!)

